# Facial soap for Rosacea



## Sandywillow (Feb 19, 2018)

Ok, so I am fairly new to soap making and I have already made around 6 different batches of soaps. I am loving making new soaps for my family and friends of which they are enjoying them as well.
I have a couple family members of mine that have serious problems with Rosacea and I would like to see if I can get a recipe started that I can use to make a facial bar of soap for this issue.
Can someone here help me create a nice, decent bar of soap?
Thanks in advance for any ideas


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 19, 2018)

You can try pretty much any soap with a low cleansing number.  Everyone responds differently.  My husband uses my regular soap bar and it has pretty much cleared up his issues with Rosacea.  There's not going to be one magical recipe that will help everyone unfortunately.


----------



## lsg (Feb 19, 2018)

For starters, it probably should be a very mild bar.  I googled rosacea and cp soap.  Here is a link to recommendations for commercial soap:  http://internationalrosaceafoundation.org/soaps.php
I noticed one is for goat's milk soap.  You can add dried goat's milk, mixed with enough water to dissolve.  Discount that water from the water used for the lye solution.  I would add the goat's milk mixture to the oils and stick blend well before adding the lye solution.  If you want a light colored bar, you will need to pop the soap into the freezer immediately after pouring into the mold.  If you want it to gel, just leave it out, it will turn a deep beige color, but that is OK.  Aloe vera is soothing, so you might research adding that to the soap.  The following essential oils are said to be anti-inflamatory, so you might add one or more of those to the soap.  Always research ingredients before using for a skin condition.


German chamomile
Roman chamomile
Cape chamomile
Helichrysum
Lavender
Myrrh
Patchouli
Sandalwood
Source of Information:  https://aromaticstudies.com/aromatherapy-for-rosacea/


----------



## earlene (Feb 19, 2018)

Soap is not really medicinal, in spite of all the hype some folks may be willing to believe.  Soap is a wash-off product that just does not stay on the skin long enough to be medicinal.

It can be to harsh and stripping to the skin's natural oils, but it cannot truly be medicinal.

People with skin issues should ask their physicians what the best treatment is and what to avoid or use for facial cleansing.  If their doctors recommend a mild soap, then I would look into the ingredients listed on the soaps recommended in the link lsg includes above.  Also notice that organization says to avoid additives and fragrances in soap, although if you move forward in their links for goats milk soap for rosacea, some do include additives.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 19, 2018)

I am pretty sure I have rosacea. It flares up noticeably from time to time, usually after I drink some types of beer or red wine or if I'm under a lot of stress, and then it subsides.

My rosacea doesn't seem to care what's in the soap I use as long as the soap is suitably mild and not drying. In other words, I don't see a lot of point in formulating a soap specifically for rosacea, because my regular soap works just fine. That might change if I became sensitive to fragrances or other ingredients in the soap. Then I'd set out to make a soap without those triggers. But my skin is not particularly sensitive, so that's not an issue for me.

I feel a good face lotion does more to help reduce the severity of outbreaks when they happen. I've gradually identified several ingredients -- rosehip oil, german chamomile, and calendula -- as especially nice for helping with rosacea and minimizing general facial redness and inflammation.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 19, 2018)

I would try something very gentle - such as 100% lard bar or maybe 85 lard, 5 castor and 10 avocado or sweet almond.


----------



## ddjgunter (Apr 20, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> I am pretty sure I have rosacea. It flares up noticeably from time to time, usually after I drink some types of beer or red wine or if I'm under a lot of stress, and then it subsides.
> 
> My rosacea doesn't seem to care what's in the soap I use as long as the soap is suitably mild and not drying. In other words, I don't see a lot of point in formulating a soap specifically for rosacea, because my regular soap works just fine. That might change if I became sensitive to fragrances or other ingredients in the soap. Then I'd set out to make a soap without those triggers. But my skin is not particularly sensitive, so that's not an issue for me.
> 
> I feel a good face lotion does more to help reduce the severity of outbreaks when they happen. I've gradually identified several ingredients -- rosehip oil, german chamomile, and calendula -- as especially nice for helping with rosacea and minimizing general facial redness and inflammation.



Two of my grown-up children have rosacea and this has been very helpful for me as a soap & lotion maker and for them as they are the ones living with the skin condition.  Thank you for being so informative on your experiences with rosacea and how you've learned to handle them.


----------



## SoaperForLife (May 6, 2018)

Not really the answer you are looking for but on the People's Pharmacy I spotted a post where people are using Selsun Blue to wash their face with and it seems to really help with rosacea.  https://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2018/01/22/can-washing-your-face-with-selsun-blue-overcome-rosacea/


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 8, 2018)

Rosacea is something that bears going to a dermatologist.  There are somewhat new treatments with ivermectin and permetherin that are VERY effective for some. (I'm one.)

The demodex mite lives on everyone's skin, but on some people with rosacea they can get out of control.  Keeping their population down with oral or topical ivermectin and/or topical permetherin seems to help a large percentage of people.  Google 'rosacea demodex ivermectin' for more info and get in to see a dermatologist if you have a chronic problem.

I had some success with the oil cleansing method in the past, using a oil with tea tree and castor that I made myself.  It is interesting to note that _both_ tea tree and castor oils help kill demodex mites, so it is likely that all the success I had with OCM was down to them rather than the method itself.


----------

